# The forgotten paradies of Sung La



## Hakone (Jan 9, 2018)

a little trip to north Viet Nam

https://northwesternvietnam.wordpress.com/2018/01/07/the-forgotten-paradise-of-sung-la/


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2018)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2018)

What a beautiful and intriguing country!


----------

